# Annie's Gone



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

She went peacefully at home. My daughter made this movie, years ago as a Christmas gift to me. I'm not sure the link will work, but this is the Annie I remember. The one who will always live in my heart.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry  But she's at peace now and you'll see her healthy and happy again one day


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl and all that a GSD should be. Be kind to yourself and remember the good times.

The Rainbow Bridge


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.  Annie was beautiful.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:hugs: I'm so sorry.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I'm sorry.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I carry you and your family close to my heart and in my prayers.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a wonderful thoughtful gift. I'm sure you treasure it even more now. Annie was a lovely girl


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

beautiful girl, sweet little movie...such an incredibly hard decision to make. i am so sorry for your great loss. the line between here and there is a fine one. love is the link. she will always be in your mind and in your heart. take care, many blessings.

rest in peace beautiful girl annie.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so sorry for your loss, having a video is such a treasure.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Aw, I am so sorry Mom. :hugs:​


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss! Losing a pet is one of the hardest things we have to go through in life! My heart goes out to you and your family! I've been there recently myself, so I understand how difficult this time is. Just treasure the memories and know that she is at peace now!


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I am so sorry for you..You are in my thoughts..jan


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Very sorry. She was a beautiful girl, looks like a great family member. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. She was a wonderful girl.
Sheilah


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss. Annie had a great life with you and she was lucky to have you.
She is at the Bridge now playing with my boys.
Run free Annie...


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

My condolences. Your daughter did a great job, Annie was beautiful and her happy dance at the gate gave me a big smile.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Please accept my heartfelt condolences on the loss of your beloved Annie. Now there is a German Shepherd shaped hole in your heart which will never be filled. 

DoG speed to the Bridge Annie.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:rip: *Annie *....Nice tribute to annie by the way


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

My heart always sinks when I see a subject line like this one. I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Im so sorry. Let her run free at the rainbow bridge. I will tell king (rip) to meet her at the gate and show her around. <3 it is never easy losing a pet... RIP sweet annie


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I just want to thank everyone for the kind words. My son took this harder than anyone. He and Annie were the same age - 14. After she took her last breath, he gave her a kiss, laid his head on hers and sobbed. Today, I'm in a daze. Every time I walk in the house, I open the door slowly, so I don't bump Annie. Every time I come downstairs I look in the kitchen for her. For the past many years, every time I left the house I said, "Be a good girl. I'll be back." There is still water in her bowl and I just can't get motivated to dump it out. Her nose prints are still on my front passenger window and I'm not sure I will ever be able to wash that window again.

It is comforting to post here where I know people truly understand. 

Thank you!
Jan


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Very sorry for the loss of your Annie.

It's so difficult to go through.

I really wish you and your family the very best.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

So sorry but shes playing with that ball in heaven now wait for her mom and dad.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Jan, i'm so sorry. Annie was beautiful.


----------



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

Annie reminds me of my Hana

Condolences during this most difficult time


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

:hug::hug::hug: Jan + family,

I am sorry for the lateness of this message, I wish I had seen this earlier.
Sharing your sadness today. Love + big hugs.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

I just got to watch the video. Juli did a fantastic job with it. Thanks for sharing it. hug: x a million)


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

So sorry for your loss....she was very loved....<<hugs>>

Lee


----------

